# Call for Submissions to "Heat"



## alopex (Aug 13, 2008)

Attention all writers! Now that Sofawolf Press has survived Anthrocon, Comic-Con, the release of the Dog's Days of Summer comic, business travel, and an evil bug going around the office, it's time to start thinking about volume #6 of our magazine Heat! With travel to Eurofurence coming up shortly, I decided to announce *two deadlines* for submissions to this issue:

*Saturday, August 23, 2008* is the last full day before we begin our travels. Submissions received by this date will be put on my laptop for review en route. I will be relaxed and happy to be on vacation, so this is the best time for your words to be under my scrutiny!

*Sunday, September 14, 2008* will be the final deadline for those who were not able to get submissions to me by the first deadline. I will review all submissions received by this date, but I can't guarantee that the reviews will be as unhurried as those done while I'm on vacation.

Submission details are available in full on the Sofawolf Press website (Recently updated!):

http://www.sofawolf.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=30&Itemid=39

Heat is Sofawolf Press' annual publication dedicated to telling stories of a romantic and/or erotic nature *and is intended for adult readers only*. Our stories focus on the relationships between characters regardless of their sex or sexual orientation.

Yes, this is a rather short deadline, but I need to push this publication ahead in order to be ready for other deadlines coming early 2009. In the past, most submissions have been from folks who have something lying around that they wish to submit, rather than whole stories written between when the call for submissions is announced and the deadline, so I hope we'll still get a good number of submissions by the deadline.

Thanks to Poetigress for suggesting I post to this message board. I'm not a regular reader of forums, so if you have any questions, please contact me at heat@sofawolf.com, rather than posting them here. (But feel free to discuss in my absence!)


----------

